# Genius Bread?



## My Belly Hurts (Oct 21, 2010)

not sure if you can get this in the USA but in the UK we have a new wheat and gluten free bread called "Genius"iv been eating it for the last week, and i have had the worst belly!!has anyone else tried this bread?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well I looked at the website for it.It is a high fiber bread, higher than most whole wheat breads and some IBSers really don't do well with extra fiber in their diet.Also while gluten gets all the blame as the only possible problem in wheat, starches often are a big issue for IBSers and it really doesn't matter much which plant the starch comes from or whether there is gluten with it or not. Some IBSers do better on a low starch diet, particularly if they react to the amount of gas in the colon (even normal levels of gas can set off IBS symptoms).


----------



## My Belly Hurts (Oct 21, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well I looked at the website for it.It is a high fiber bread, higher than most whole wheat breads and some IBSers really don't do well with extra fiber in their diet.Also while gluten gets all the blame as the only possible problem in wheat, starches often are a big issue for IBSers and it really doesn't matter much which plant the starch comes from or whether there is gluten with it or not. Some IBSers do better on a low starch diet, particularly if they react to the amount of gas in the colon (even normal levels of gas can set off IBS symptoms).


thanks for that, iv just thrown it in the bin!! never to be seen again!!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

If you throw it away without testing the ingredients you've wasted an opportunity to get better.Break down every ingredient to find the ones that bothered you.I couldn't eat that bread, too many things in it bother me.I would love it if it was only gluten or wheat that bothered me.


----------

